# Lesender Zugriff auf Datei im Webprojekt



## silentscope (6. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Möchte aus einer JSF-Bean den Inhalt eines Verzeichnisses innerhalb desselben Projektes nur auslesen aber nicht ändern. Das Verzeichnis liegt direkt unter WebContent.

Ist das überhaupt möglich?  Geht es nur wenn die Dateien im WEB-INF Ordner liegen? 
Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Idee parat.

Bin da für alle Hints dankbar.

Schönen Gruß
silentscope


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2010)

ServletContext (Java EE 6 )

Ist aber nicht sicher ob es auch wirklich ein echtes Verzeichnis gibt oder ob es erlaubt ist mit java.io.File zu arbeiten, ist eigentlich am Standard vorbei.


----------



## JanHH (16. Okt 2010)

Also zumindest wenn man den absoluten Pfad im Dateisystem weiss, an dem die Daten liegen, geht das natürlich..

Ich hab selber  eine Web-Applikation, die intensiv mit Dateien arbeitet, ist in der Tat am Standard vorbei aber läuft problemlos, bisher sowohl im Tomcat als auch im JBoss..


----------

